# Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????



## DerHASS (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,

weiß jemand wo man solche Röhrchen als Meterware günstig bekommt?
Bis jetzt habe ich diese als Meterware im Anglergeschäft gesehen und da sind sie recht teuer.
Wäre toll wenn einer was wüsste wo man diese Meterweise bestellen kann.


----------



## Hecht96 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Hallo
Da kannst du eigentlich nur mal im Baumarkt,oder im Bastlerladen(Modellbau) kucken.
Viel Glück und Petri
Hecht96


----------



## tokeegecko (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

wenn dir 7,5cm reichen, nimm Wattestäbchen.


----------



## DerHASS (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Auch noch ne Idee mit den Wattestäbchen, muss ich mal probieren.

Danke euch und Petri Heil


----------



## muddyliz (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Wenn du mit Futterkorb fischst kannst du auch die Schlaufenmontage http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/grundangeln.htm#feedermontage verwenden, dann brauchst du gar kein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen.


----------



## DerHASS (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Ja diese Art kenne ich auch, nehem die Abstandshalter halt auch wenn ich im Main auf Zander geh. Da binde ich die Grundbleie mit dünner Monoschnur an den Abstandshalter. So reissen meist nur die Bleie ab bei Hänger und darum sind da Röhrchen besser.
Hab mir aber die Seite auf alle Fälle ma in die Favoriten gespeichert


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Standheizungen für Autos werden mit Benzin bzw. Diesel geheizt. Um die Standheizungen mit Krafstoff zu versorgen, wird ihr mit einen ganz dünnen Krafstoffschlauch Sprit zugeleitet.

Dieser Standheizungskraftstoffschlauch ist als Meterware erhältlich.   Ich schätze er hat den innen-Durchmesser von 1mm, besteht aus biegsamen, aber festem PVC-ähnlichen Material.

Frag mal bei einer Werkstatt nach, die Standheizungen einbaut. Die können weiterhelfen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Standheizungskraftstoffschlauch ist als Meterware erhältlich. Ich schätze er hat den innen-Durchmesser von 1mm, besteht aus biegsamen, aber festem PVC-ähnlichen Material.


Nur leider der Außendurchmesser! :q

Schaut mal nach den dünnsten *Messingröhrchen* bei den Profilen am laufenden Meter im Baumarkt. #h


----------



## Cerfat (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Noch einfacher. Nimm eine Wäschleine, das Garn aus der Mitte herraus ziehen und fertig.


----------



## argon08 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

es gab mal ne zeitlang diese gummischläuche mit denen die kids schlüsselbändchen gebastelt haben komme leider nicht auf den namen. die gab es zum schluss fürn 1€ da waren bestimmt 30-40 schon zugeschnittene schläuche drin


----------



## DerHASS (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Habe es jetzt mal mit den Wattestäbchen probiert und die gehen ganz gut, sind zwar recht recht kurz aber um daran meine Abreißbleie anzuhängen gehen sie 100%tig.

Grad nen Wirbel ins oberste 2/3 reindrücken etwas warm machen und biegen. Wenn mir jetzt doch mal alles abreißt verlier ich wenigstens nicht ein Vermögen, gekauft kosten ja 3 stück ca. nen 1,30€ und mich 100 wirbel 6€ und 200 Wattestäbchen nen 1€.
Achja die Watte sollte man entfernen :q


----------



## butzzer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Im Modellbaugeschäft gibbets für 15cent 1Meter Rohr oder Schlauch als Schutzhülse für Antennen. Von dort bekomme ich meine.
Gruß
Der Karpfennuckler


----------



## balticmaster (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Und wie montiert ihr den Wirbel am Boom?


----------



## butzzer (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Einfach den Wirbel aufs Rohr ziehen, in position bringen und dann das ganze an der Stelle in der kerze erhitzen, bis es weich wird, und von beiden seiten zusammendrücken. Es entsteht ein wulst der den wirbel festhält.
Falls der wirbel zu klein ist(oder das Rohr zu groß xD) nimm nen kleinen kabelbinder, zieh in durchs wirbelöhr und zieh ihn um die röhre fest. empfele das ganze etwas anzuschmelzen, weil der kabelbinder verrutscht.
Gruß 
butzzer


----------



## DerHASS (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Ich drücke den Wirbel mit ner Zange am Röhrchen an, das hält auch.


----------



## butzzer (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Auch ne möglichkeit...
probier ich gleich ma aus
gruß butzzer


----------



## singer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

hier. Ist gute Qualität und der Preis ist absolut okay.


----------



## butzzer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Ganz OK der Preis(0,80€), nur fehlt noch porto und 16% 
märchensteuer, hinzu kommt ein mindestbestellwert von 25€. Ich glaub da rentiert sich ein laden mehr...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Zu den Booms hab ich mal eine Frage:

Warum gibt es welche, die gerade sind und wieder andere, die 'nen Knick haben?

Was soll das mit dem Knick? Oder sollen sich die Dinger nicht auf der Schnur bewegen können?

Gruß

Rico


----------



## arno (22. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Moin!
Ich such auch schon sehr lange nach dem passenden Material

Ich hab so ein altes ferngesteurtes Auto hier liegen und hab das Antennenröhrchen gerade mal getestet.
Ist einfach noch zu weich finde ich!


----------



## butzzer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Es gibt da verschiedene sorten von antennenröhrchen. frag doch einfach mal im modellbaugeschäft nach.


----------



## arno (23. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Moin!
Ich war heute im Laden, da hab ich mir mal eine Blaue und eine Milchig durchsichtige mitgenommen.
Meterware.
Ich werd mal am We antesten und dann schreib ich hier obs was bringt damit.
Auf jeden Fall sind die härter als von dem alten Auto .
Die bleue hat ca.4 mm und die andere ca. 3 mm Bohrung.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (24. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

wenn du längere röhrchen brauchst: schneide einfach (leere!!) sprühflaschen auf, da ist jedesmla eins drin in der länge der flasche. geht wunderbar bei z.b. haarspraydosen


----------



## butzzer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Aber ausspühlen!!!!!!!!xD


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*



butzzer schrieb:


> Aber ausspühlen!!!!!!!!xD



ja, klar.
je nach dem was vorher in dr dose war auf jeden fall ausspülen


----------



## Saugloewe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Ich baue selber Anti Tangle Röhrchen mit einer Tragkraft bis 200g. da ich fast nur am RheinAngeln gehe #hund Verkaufe fertige Röhrchen oder kunstoffrohr bei Ebay


----------



## Saugloewe (26. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Ich baue selber Anti Tangle Röhrchen mit einer Tragkraft bis 200g. da ich fast nur am RheinAngeln gehe #hund Verkaufe fertige Röhrchen oder kunstoffrohr bei Ebay
Dazu gieße ich mir passende Bleie in leeren Teelichtern.


----------



## fireline (27. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*







das billigste und beste material is ein bremsschlauch von einem lkw,25 m kosten grad mal 9.-€,nehm es fürs sargblei und fürs feedern her

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/2020/sargoo8.jpg

und noch eins

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/2010/feedernat0.jpg

für das feedern mach ich es nur ein bisserl warm und bieg es mir,wie ich es brauch

mfg


----------



## arno (29. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Moin!
Gute Idee mit dem LKW Bremsschlauch!
Muß ich auch mal testen!

Übrigens mache ich mir die Tanglebooms jetzt doch aus dem Antennenröhrchen wie weiter oben beschrieben.
Mit Heißklebepistole mache ich ein Tönnchenwirbel dran und dann den Karabiner rein.
Habe auch schon versuche mit Va Draht gemacht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

was soll die Leichenfledderei?


----------



## Fishaholic (30. November 2007)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein starres Röhrchen sein muss geht auch Kabelisolierung. Einfach den Draht rausziehen. Der Wirbel hält auf dem Gummi eigentlich ohne irgendwelche Fixierungen, wenn er straff sitzt.


----------



## Alex.k (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Zu den Booms hab ich mal eine Frage:
> 
> Warum gibt es welche, die gerade sind und wieder andere, die 'nen Knick haben?
> 
> ...



Im Flug wird verhindert das Vorfach sich mit der Hauptschnur verdrehen. Deswegen der Knick als Abstand.

Wichtig das, das kurze Ende zur Spitze zeigt und das lange Ende
 zum Vorfach.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn der LKW-Bremsschlauch?
Handelt es sich um hartes, PVC-ähnliches Material?


----------



## Dirk30 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Das hier gibt´s in jedem Modellbauladen !


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

edel, gerade kurz probier, mit 3 Wattestäbchen, 3 Wirbeln, Feuerzeug, Zange und keine 5 Minuten... obs funzt kannich noch nicht sagen, sieht aber gut aus^^


----------



## BeatleB84 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Kleiner Tipp von mir: Einfach mal wieder die Kids schnappen oder selbst zu McDonalds fahren. Dort dann einfach sämtliche Fähnchen und Luftballons mitnehmen (stört Mc nicht, da sie genug davon haben - kann man also auch an der Kasse nachfragen). Die Röhrchen sind aus strapazierfähigem Kunststoff (Kindergeeignet-brechen nicht). Sie sind etwa 30 cm lang und ideal zum selberbau geeignet!


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. April 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Werde heute mal den McDoof anfahren und Fähnchen stibitzen. Denke wenn man den Wirbel mit ner Heissklebepistole festmacht, das müsste halten.


----------



## Fishaholic (29. April 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Hatte das schon mal vor Jahren ausprobiert, da sind sie recht leicht abgeknickt... und inzwischen sollen die stabil sein?


----------



## BeatleB84 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Es haben sich überall die normen und Sicherheitsvorschriften geändert. Deshalb sind auch die Stäbchen stabiler geworden. Nutze diese selbst und sie funktionieren sehr gut!:vik:


----------



## Fishaholic (30. April 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Werd ich am We mal testen...
Wie stark sind die denn vom Durchmesser?


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Hallo Boardies
Habe letzte Woche bei einem Angler welche aus Metall gesehen .
Werde mal versuchen auch welche zu machen , habe für mich Stücke von der Bremsleitung  ins Auge gefasst . Werde sie auf länge schneiden , etwas biegen und mir dann von den Schlossern die Wirbel anschweißen lassen , Mal sehen ob das klappt .


----------



## Fishaholic (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Anti Tangle Röhrchen ???????*

Am We war ich bei MC Doof und habe Luftballoons geordert, mit erschrecken musste ich feststellen, dass die da keine Röhrchen mehr verwenden, sondern nur noch massive, biegsame Stäbe. Für Anti Tangle und Co leider nicht mehr geeignet...


----------

